# Take a look at my air filter!



## pioneerMan (11 mo ago)

I acquired this tractor in December and have put about 25 hours on it. I figured I should check under the hood before I drive it any more, so I don't ruin it. Check out how dirty my air filter is! It's a good thing there is a filter inside of the main filter.

And it looks like the filter was last changed on 7/8/2008. What is the "1 hr" referring to? I'm going to get replacement parts when I go into town this week.




























I am also going to see if I can get a copy of service that was done in the past from the dealership. With a total of 717 hours when I got the tractor, it may not have been driven much in the past several years.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

1 hr doesn't mean anything to me, unless it's the hour meter reading when the filter was installed.... brand new tractor?!? Is your tractor a 2008? The point is, those filters are way over due for replacement. I write the date and hour meter reading on my filters so I can tell when they are due for a change at a glance, without going through my records.


----------



## BinVa (Sep 21, 2020)

From the looks of that filter I would have it on an accelerated maintenance schedule. Dirt/dust is an engines worse enemy. I would expect all the greasable pivot points/pins get extremely dry also. B.


----------



## LouNY (Dec 15, 2016)

Often the outer filter will be cleaned several times a year.
Remove it and blow it out with an air hose (radiator genie has a nice air wand). My tractor is a 2015 model and I am going to replace the inner and outer this year.
Previously I have just been cleaning the outer and checking the inner filter.
Some of the farms tractors are over 30 years old and have only had new filters every 3 or 4 years but they get blown out frequently.
If we notice a bad spot while cleaning and inspecting them they will get replaced.


----------



## NTSOG (Dec 13, 2021)

G'day All,

I change filters - air, oil, fuel - twice a year as I consider replacing filters to be a relatively cheap form of insurance, especially with my tractors [Fendt 280P and MF35 diesel] being older. The inner and outer air filters on the Fendt get blown out every couple of days in dry summer months when hay-cutting, etc. and it's dusty. The hydraulic filter is harder to access so gets changed when I change hydraulic oil about every 12-18 months depending on engine hours since the last change. Some might think this is excessive, but it's a lot cheaper than having to do major 'surgery' on a broken down tractor whose 'innards' have been damaged by dirt.

Jim


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

pioneerMan said:


> I acquired this tractor in December and have put about 25 hours on it. I figured I should check under the hood before I drive it any more, so I don't ruin it. Check out how dirty my air filter is! It's a good thing there is a filter inside of the main filter.
> 
> And it looks like the filter was last changed on 7/8/2008. What is the "1 hr" referring to? I'm going to get replacement parts when I go into town this week.
> 
> ...


1 HR means, shop-vac cleaning the filter every 1 hour. 

With the price of filters, if it's able to be clean via shop-vac, then it's good to go once again. Also its obvious to clean the filter housing too.


----------



## TX MX5200 (May 12, 2020)

The inner filter being dirty means the outer was in place too long….change em both. You are in dusty environment so keeping them clean is essential. I’m not in dusty area unless I’m blading the crushed concrete driveway and I blow out the outer filter on regular basis.

after each job I ya compressor and go over entire tractor….may be overkill but I don’t have near as much field work as most on here do and enjoy the simple maintenance.

I remove the outer and blow it out from inside filter…then remove and do same for interior filter. Also take damp rag and wipe out filter container. This all takes a few minutes….I do same for my zero turn mower and buggy. Not sure if it helps but if something breaks it’s nicer to work on clean machine.

Good idea on labeling filters….I change oil filters and oil yearly regardless of hours on my stuff and I don’t put many hours on my stuff. Basically, if oil starts getting dark enough to see on stick without my glasses, it’s time to change.


----------



## Busted Tractor (May 22, 2018)

Having worked for a MF dealer in the 70's and 80's when dry type air filters were replacing the oil bath air cleaner I would like to impart what I learned about them. A dry type is more efficient than an oil bath, easier to service, and is often over serviced. Note there are restriction indicators that can be installed so you don't over service the filter, over servicing can leave dirt enter the engine. Dry type air filter are somewhat fragile, should not be bumped on something to knock the dirt out of it, it can tear the element and allow dirt to pass. Compressed air should not be used to clean the filter especially high, direct pressure. Donaldson who made most of the elements back then recommended using their detergent to wash the elements Dissolve detergent in water and insert element lightly agitate filter, when clean remove from water. Be sure to dry completely before use! 
Inner filter was not always standard and if it wasn't installed new could be purchased as an accessory. It was often referred to as a safety element.
The inner or safety element served as a "safety" element in case the outer element was torn, leaked, or not installed properly.
Recommended the inner element was not to be removed unless it appeared dirty or damaged and was never to be cleaned only replaced.
Thru the years I observed owners underservice and over service air filters but have only seen engines destroyed when plugs were not installed in intake manifolds from the factory, or the intake plumbing was damaged and leaked.


----------



## pioneerMan (11 mo ago)

Since compressed air is too forceful, would a better option be to use a leaf blower to clean around the engine, and the outer air filter?


----------



## Busted Tractor (May 22, 2018)

pioneerMan said:


> Since compressed air is too forceful, would a better option be to use a leaf blower to clean around the engine, and the outer air filter?


Donaldson had shown a tool that looked like a multi holed ball on the end of air blower that also had the pressure reduced. The main issue is the filter is paper and any weak spot or too much pressure can put a hole in the paper. 
Forget to say they also recommended using a light put inside the filter to check for holes.


----------

